# bleeding with progynova...anyone?



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

hi
Was wondering if this had happened to anyone else, I am going slightly insane with worry 

I am due to have fet next week, have been taking buserelin and I am on day 11 of progynova 6 mg, frosties are due to be thawed on monday and transfer will be either tues, wed or fri(they will let me know on mon).

All was going well until now...have felt very afish and went the loo and I am now bleeding ever so slightly. I had a lining scan on mon and they said all was well.I am not due to start my progesterone til fri.
My lining started to shed early with fresh cycle(hence fet) and I am so worried it is happening again and all will have to be cancelled again    
      thanks


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry I can't really offer any advice but did not want to read and run. I would ring the clinic and speak to them if I were you. I hope all goes OK for you


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry Kahew, can't offer any advice just wanted to send you a    in support.  I did bleed on Buserelin, I had a full period, and they told me it was common but it wasn't after my lining scan.  Phone your clinic now and see what they say.  Good luck hun.


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I think you need to have 7-10 full days of no bleeding before FET. Ring the unit to check and I guess they weill need you in for a scan. Saying that I had a lot of bleeding with my first FET including 2 days before, they went ahead and xfered, I got a bfp but sadly lost it at about 8 weeks. Next time I bleed as well and they cancelled ( I was really pleased) and started me again within a week that time no bleeding and a bfp!

I know it is not ideal but do you want to waste you lovely embies and all that emotion if things aren't perfect?


----------



## kahew (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the replies ladies, I only had the bleeding on that one day, it was only a slight bleed, I am thinking it could be breakthrough bleeding coz of the hrt(one of the side effects). I am going to see how I go tomorrow and make a decision from there.
              kx


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

kahew,

I had some very light spotting on progynova a few days before my embies were due to be thawed.  My clinic were a bit concerned so did a scan but all seemed fine so they agreed to go ahead with the transfer.  I got my wonderful twin BFP that cycle!

Best of luck hun and try not to worry - it happens and so long as your scan looks ok you should be fine.

Txxx


----------

